# Logitech G25? Or an Alternative?



## Shane

Hey guys,

I was thinking of gettting a steering wheel+gear shift+ pedal combo for playing games like GRID...Test Drive Unlimited...Need for speed Pro street.

I came across the Logitech G25...it looks so good and realistic,BUT the price tag puts me off a little at a whopping £124 

Are there realy any other alternatives that can compare to the Logitech G25 set?

I can afford the G25,Money isnt the realy a problem but if i can get something just as good and cheaper im all ears.

The set *MUST* have a Clutch pedal though....im not looking for those that only have Brake and accelerator.

tks guys.


----------



## bomberboysk

G25 is the mother of all racing wheels pretty much, not sure of a whole lot that have the clutch pedal aswell..


----------



## kazkepox

http://www.xoxide.com/thrustmaster-wheel-clutch.html


----------



## computernoob1

G25 is worth it
I bought it for 400$ a couple years ago and I don't regret it at all
It is a must for racing games
All the others were cheap and flimsy


----------



## Archangel

124 pounds, thats cheap!   Over here the cheapest I could find was 250 euro's  
I dont think there is a better steering wheel for the pc out at the moment, actually, I'm thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## Justin

http://www.fanatec.de/html/index.php?id=210


----------



## bomberboysk

Archangel said:


> *124 pounds, thats cheap!*   Over here the cheapest I could find was 250 euro's
> I dont think there is a better steering wheel for the pc out at the moment, actually, I'm thinking of getting one myself.


Damn thats cheap, here in the states they are $275


----------



## lexmark

Can't go wrong with a g25, i bought and returned a few models before I settled on the 25, it's awesome.


----------



## PabloTeK

I'd wait a bit; with Logitech having just announced the G27, the G25's price will start to nosedive hopefully.


----------



## G25r8cer

Yup the G25 sure is awesome. I paid $250 brand new for mine a year ago on ebay. Although you might want to check into the Logitech G27. Yes i said G27. The G27 has the same price as the G25 so as soon as the G27 is released I would expect a price drop on the G25.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/pc_gaming/wheels/devices/5184&cl=us,en

There are other wheels out there that are way better but expect to pay upwards of $1000

Edit: Nev have you thought about building your own? You could go out and buy just the steering wheel and build your own pedals and shifter. There is a program out there that turns a forcefeedback joystick into a shifter. 

Here's a link to the best race sim forum out there. I am member there and there are lots of people on there with knowledge and can help you out. 

http://forum.rscnet.org/

Here's the program: http://forum.rscnet.org/showthread.php?t=214673


----------



## G25r8cer

Also, If you get the G25 you really need to get away from those Arcade games!! 

I suggest you try out Live for Speed, GTR2, GTR Evo (race07), and Rfactor. All of those games are WAY more realistic than GRID, TDU, or any other racing game for that matter.


----------



## E Money

i thought about getting one for gran turismo ( my friends dad works at logitech=discounts:good: ). I dont know, i was honestly hoping for a life sized wheel, not a smaller version... 

If i could have some how popped the steering wheel off of my rx7, and placed it on the g25 setup... Greatness...


----------



## Archangel

g25racer said:


> Also, If you get the G25 you really need to get away from those Arcade games!!
> 
> I suggest you try out Live for Speed, GTR2, GTR Evo (race07), and Rfactor. All of those games are WAY more realistic than GRID, TDU, or any other racing game for that matter.



The downside of those 'realistic' racing games is tough...  they dont give you a sense of speed really.   resulting in entering a corner was too fast (because the speeds that allow you to actually go around the corner make it look like you're standing still. )

Sides that,.. you're still sitting behind a desk really.   you dont get the g-forces in a corner, and you dont feel any bumps in the road etc. so none of those games is really realistic anyways.   (well, at least when you look at it that way.)

just play the games that are fun to play,.. thats what they're for after all.  (and its not like you can master a real racing car when you can handle one in GTR2 for example )


----------



## lexmark

Archangel said:


> you dont feel any bumps in the road etc



With the g25, you do     It vibrates violently when you hit bumps or it gets really stiff and hard to turn when g-forces are into play... its a very unique wheel, thats for sure!


----------



## PabloTeK

That's not G-Forces, that's the steering/grip . rFactor is a bit pants TBH, the 1988 Formula 1 cars are extremely hard to drive, even a small amount of turning at low speed with no power causes a spin. This is in a car that won 14 out of 15 races 0.o


----------



## E Money

Archangel said:


> The downside of those 'realistic' racing games is tough...  they dont give you a sense of speed really.   resulting in entering a corner was too fast (because the speeds that allow you to actually go around the corner make it look like you're standing still. )
> 
> Sides that,.. you're still sitting behind a desk really.   you dont get the g-forces in a corner, and you dont feel any bumps in the road etc. so none of those games is really realistic anyways.   (well, at least when you look at it that way.)
> 
> just play the games that are fun to play,.. thats what they're for after all.  (and its not like you can master a real racing car when you can handle one in GTR2 for example )



Wow, how can you not tell how fast your going?? Everything in your enviorment moves according to how fast your car is moving at that time. This isnt rainbow road from mario kart... And you have a speedometer... This is the same method cops use to judge how fast you are going without a lidar/radar gun. Your sharingan is weak!!! haha

Also, alot of pro racers use Gran turismo to learn courses and keep their skills up. Especially on courses such as the nurburgring. 

I sir, am going to have to ask you exactly how many hours do you have at a race track ( No, not drag strip, real driving )?? I for one can say that Gran turismo helped my cornering and downshifting into corners tremendously. Ive taken cars that should have played hop-scotch all over my face. I will admit that real driving beats a simulator anyday, but who has time to go to the track every single day when you can just fire up your console at home

No offense, but i love racing/drifting and i love GT and forza lol. I feel like you tried to take a shot at my heart bro


----------



## PabloTeK

Lets take F1 as a prime example. On rFactor going around Monacco or in fact any street track feels sedate somewhat, however even watching the drivers bowl out of the tunnel by the sea gives an idea of speed, I'm sure a proper driver will tell you it's amplified diving the real thing. Ferrari have being putting Schuey but he'd still have struggled had he got to go in the real car, that sim alone probably cost more than an average house!


----------



## lexmark

PabloTeK said:


> That's not G-Forces, that's the steering/grip . rFactor is a bit pants TBH, the 1988 Formula 1 cars are extremely hard to drive, even a small amount of turning at low speed with no power causes a spin. This is in a car that won 14 out of 15 races 0.o



G-forces are associated with steering, turning a corner at a high speed will put a higher tension on that wheel.... 


w/e, I might be talking outa my ass but I think it's true, I had to return my 25after 2 weeks of use due to lack of desk space.... i'll be sure to pick another unit up once I get one of those cool looking racer seats.


----------



## Archangel

E Money said:


> Wow, how can you not tell how fast your going?? Everything in your enviorment moves according to how fast your car is moving at that time. This isnt rainbow road from mario kart... And you have a speedometer... This is the same method cops use to judge how fast you are going without a lidar/radar gun. Your sharingan is weak!!! haha
> 
> Also, alot of pro racers use Gran turismo to learn courses and keep their skills up. Especially on courses such as the nurburgring.
> 
> I sir, am going to have to ask you exactly how many hours do you have at a race track ( No, not drag strip, real driving )?? I for one can say that Gran turismo helped my cornering and downshifting into corners tremendously. Ive taken cars that should have played hop-scotch all over my face. I will admit that real driving beats a simulator anyday, but who has time to go to the track every single day when you can just fire up your console at home
> 
> No offense, but i love racing/drifting and i love GT and forza lol. I feel like you tried to take a shot at my heart bro



first of all, its not 'sir', thank you very much.    secondly, doing say 150 kp/h on the nurnbergring is rather terrifieing at some of the tight corners, whereas in for example Forza 2 it isnt at all.   you dont get the sensation of speed, hence you go faster to get that, resulting in entering corners too fast.
The physics of those realistic games might be good, but the only game that managed to actually give you a sensation of speed when you were actually going fast in game is Project Gotham 4 really.   but thats fairly arcade (altough,.. really, really good.)
I really like playing Forza tough, but like said, thats the only point in those games that really bugs me.
and to answer your question, I'm no race driver by all means.   I have been to the nurnburgring a couple of times tough.  (the fastest car I've been allowed to drive there so far was a BMW M5, and that was pretty scary.
the car is so fast, and people who do the track pretty much all day keep shooting past you. those games really dont give you that feeling, at all really.
as you can see, I'm from the Netherlands, wich is right next to Germany.   we dont have drag strips here.


----------



## Intel_man

Get the G27. 

It's got new Helical gears that make it quiet and adjustable pedals.


----------



## E Money

Archangel said:


> the car is so fast, and people who do the track pretty much all day keep shooting past you. those games really dont give you that feeling, at all really.
> as you can see, I'm from the Netherlands, wich is right next to Germany.   we dont have drag strips here.



Yea, your not going to catch to many novices at the nurburgring, just let them pass. They get mad if you dont lol.

Im currently in Köln germany. I go back in forth between america ( college ) and germany ( training ) through out the year. The M5 is cool, i personally dont like big cars with alot of speed though, speed boats are meant to go fast while yachts(m5) cruise. I feel unsafe in big bodied fast cars. I honestly want to bring a Sti or Evo out here to germany though, i havnt seen one here since...never... Wouldnt mind bringing the Rx7 but gas prices here are shitdiculous!!


----------



## kazkepox

doesnt matter, there are three games in the future I plan to buy, forza3, Live for speed, and trackmania  G25 be fun on them no matter what


----------

